# Ridiculous submissive peeing!!!!! Out of control...



## Newman (Dec 7, 2010)

Please help! Any input would be greatly appreciated....We got our first Vizsla last December at 7 weeks. We picked this pup out of the litter because he was more "laid-back" and "lazy" and the other puppies seemed psychotic. Well our V is about THE most submissive dog I have ever met. We cannot allow guests to talk to him or pet him or he will pee on them & the floor. I walked him down the street and a young girl said Hi to him and petted him, he peed. A man can say his name, he pees. It's gotten to the point that the dog stays gated off in my kitchen and cannot interact with anyone visiting. He was socialized as a puppy, we have 3 children and we had other dogs come to visit our house because I used to operate a doggie day-care and boarding at my home. He pees when he sees the leash, when I put it on him (I have to do this outside or my foyer gets soaked. My mom comes over every couple days and if he is loose in the house he pees even if she ignores him. It is getting old very fast and I'm wondering what is the point of having a dog that you can't walk or pet? Any one else had such a submissive pee-er before?? Will he grow out of it? He's 7.5 months old and neutered. thanks


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter was just like that. He peed at the drop of a hat, even while he was waiting for us to open the door and let him out. It does get better. He 2 now and rarely does it anymore. The last time was in the Vet's office when the receptionists were making over him. (They love both our pups).

I can't remember when he stopped but it's been quite a while ago so maybe 1 year give or take.

Hang in there and keep a towel handy. :-\


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I once had a Bluetick Coonhound, Elly Mae, who did that when she was a young dog. Every time my sister came over it happened. Well, Elly Mae did finally outgrow it. Dogs are really puppies until they're two-years-old. Anyhow, you should know that this is not going to be a long-term issue. Patience... It will go away.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Assuming he is physically OK. I would take very small steps and set him up to succeed. Take him out to pee. Bring him back in and (by yourself at first) put the leash back on and reward him if he *doesn't* pee! Rewards can be his favorite treat or/and "good boy" Good boy" and lots of loving and petting! He needs to be secure and comfortable in his own home. The next step is to bring in a stranger, again after he has peed, and after he is good with you. Take allot of very small steps and assure him he is a good dog. I'm sure you know this - don't ever yell at him. If you have or you do yell at him, all the training is out the window, and you or someone else will need to start all over again to build his confidence. One more thing. He is very smart and can do this. He does sense if you are getting frustrated or do not have the time or patience for him.


----------

